# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Máy hàn bấm tự chế

## maxx.side

Sau một hồi lang thang trên youtube thì tìm được cái này, bất ngờ hơn vì đây là sản phẩm của chính papa mình, ngưỡng mộ đại ca ở nhà thật  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, culitruong, huanpt, josphamduy, mig21, mr.fun, mr_phaodiem, nhatson, secondhand, Tuanlm

----------


## culitruong

2 cục đó dây thứ cấp mắc nối tiếp hay song song vậy bác ?

Cái này tớ củng có làm nhưng không được kỳ công và đẹp như vậy.

----------


## maxx.side

Song song đó anh, mà theo em tìm hiểu nói tiếp vẫn được tùy vật liệu và độ dày tấm cần hàn

----------


## culitruong

Tớ củng nghĩ là mắc song song để tăng dòng, hỏi cho chắc ăn, tại dốt điện. 

Nhà đang có 2 cục biến áp lò viba này nhưng kích cở khác nhau không biết mắc như vậy có hậu quả nghiêm trọng gì không ?

----------


## secondhand

> Sau một hồi lang thang trên youtube thì tìm được cái này, bất ngờ hơn vì đây là sản phẩm của chính papa mình, ngưỡng mộ đại ca ở nhà thật


Vậy là papa bro đang ờ xa .... Tuy ko có thuyết minh hay phụ đề nhưng ai từng xem phim Saclo-Charlie thì hiểu tất  :Smile: . Cám ơn bạn đã chia sẻ

----------


## thảo nguyễn

A cho e xin sdt vs ạ.e muốn lfm 1 cái mk ko pít có nhũng linh kiện nào ạ

----------


## maxx.side

> A cho e xin sdt vs ạ.e muốn lfm 1 cái mk ko pít có nhũng linh kiện nào ạ


Bạn theo dõi Video sẽ thấy, linh kiện đơn giản, phần chính là 2 cục biến thế cũ trong lò vi sóng, nút nhấn công tắc nữa là hết, chỉ có cái công là nhiều thôi

----------

